# AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k



## Smilej (5. Oktober 2016)

*AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Hallo,
ich hoffe dass mir hier ein paar Leute gute Ratschläge zum Thema Wasserkühlung oder ob vielleicht doch eher Luftkühlung geben können.
Da meine Hardware mittlerweile relativ veraltet war, habe ich mich ziemlich spontan dazu entschlossen, meinen Rechner aufzurüsten.
Mein System besteht jetzt aus einem Z170-P Mainboard, einem i7 6700k (noch nicht übertaktet, da es an der Kühlung scheitert, hätte es aber vor), 16GB G.Skill RipJaws Arbeitsspeicher und aktuell einem Zalman CNPS5X Performa CPU-Kühler. Grundsätzlich bin ich damit sehr sehr zufrieden, hatte aber was die Kühlung angeht anfangs ziemliche Probleme, auf 4,4Ghz übertaktet  schoss die Temperatur innerhalb einer halben Minute Prime95 von 42C auf etwa 95C, blieb dann zwar auch dort, trotzdem ließ ich das Übertakten daraufhin, doch selbst auf 4,0Ghz ging die Temperatur auf bis 89C.

Nach einem Austauschen der Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Kühler konnte ich die Temperatur um etwa 10C verringern, jedoch meiner Meinung nach mit 79C noch immer viel zu hoch. Der Kühler sitzt fest, auch die GEhäuselüfter laufen richtig, also Anstauen von Hitze kann es nciht wirklich sein, zumal wirklich nur die CPU-Temperatur sehr flott ansteigt.
Ich habe daraufhin relativ viel gelesen, viele Leute meinten der Zalman soll durchaus eine 120Watt CPU ohne Probleme kühlen können, erst bei 145 Watt könne es kritisch werden, somit sollte selbst mein übertakteter i7 keinerlei Problem darstellen.

Ich möchte betonen, dass ich meine CPU nicht unbedingt bis ans Limit übertakten muss, jedoch würde mich ein wenig schon freuen.
Daraufhin habe ich auch über eine Wasserkühlung nachgedacht, mein Preislimit liegt allerdings bei etwa 70€, was damit doch schon viele Modelle ausschließt. 
Deshalb wollte ich mich jetzt konkret mit meinem Setup erkundigen und hoffe dass mir jemand Tipps geben kann, was empfehlenswerter ist, vielleicht sogar mit konkreten Angaben. 

Luftkühler? Wenn ja, mit welchen habt ihr positive Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Kühlleistung welche auch noch im preislichen bereich liegt?
Oder ist doch eine AiO Wasserkühlung besser? Habe viel von der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 gehört, dass die als Kompaktwasserkühlung doch recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen soll bei relativ gutem Preis. habt ihr damit Erfahrungen?

Ich habe schon recht viel gelesen, bin mir aber noch immer nicht sicher. Natürlich soll auch der Lautstärkepegel nicht unerträglich sein, wobei ich diesen Punkt nicht an erster Stelle habe. Vorrangig wäre mir wichtig, dass ich meine CPU etwas übertakten kann ohne mir GEdanken um die Temperatur machen zu müssen.
65C unter Volllast wäre schon sehr sehr sehr gut, das würde sogar meine Erwartung übertreffen.

Danke schon im Vorraus für jede hilfreiche Antwort  

Smilej


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Zunächst einmal mal entspricht Prime95 (alles über Version 26.6 erzeugt unnötig viel Hitze) nicht der alltäglichen Last, das erstmal vorab. Erzähle uns doch bitte einmal, wie viel VCore anliegt und ob du manuell übertaktet hast oder mit Board/Softwaremitteln. Tendenziell geben die Boardhersteller zu viel Saft auf die CPU. Bei automatischem OC wird's dann schon fast kriminell.

Dein Mainboard ist dieses hier? ASUS Z170-P, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 M.2 USB 3.0 Gerade ASUS übertreibt bei der VCore. Am beste gehste ins UEFI und schaust, ob du dort die VCore manuell anpassen kannst. Die meisten 6700K schaffen 4,4 GHz mit einer VCore von ca. 1,23 bis 1,25. Bei dir liegen wahrscheinlich über 1,35 an. Hier musst du dann den für dich niedrigsten Wert finden, mit dem die Kiste noch Prime Stable ist. Und Adaptive Mode mit negativem Offset nicht vergessen, damit das Ding im Idle die Spannung senken kann. 

Hast du das alles gemacht, sind deine Temperaturen wahrscheinlich bereits um 10 Grad gefallen. Falls du mit den Begrifflichkeiten Schwierigkeiten haben solltest: [Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K

Und nun, um deine Frage zu beantworten. Im Preisbereich bis 70 Euro bist du mit einem teuren Luftkühler wie z.B. dem Dark Rock Pro 3 besser bedient als mit einer günstigen AiO. Der kann bis zu 250 Watt TDP abführen. Wenn letzteres unbedingt sein muss, würde ich die Silent Loop bevorzugen, die aber außerhalb deines Budgets liegt. Also Luftkühlung.

Eine AiO hätte bei dir ebenfalls den Nachteil, dass deine SpaWas aufm Board noch heißer laufen, als sie es ohnehin schon tun. Sind halt jetzt nicht die besten Chokes und der montierte Kühler aufm Board ist auch recht klein. Also noch ein Grund mehr, bei Luftkühlung zu bleiben.

Hab ich jetzt was vergessen? Brauch erstmal noch'n Kaffee!

LG taglicht


----------



## buggs001 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Ehrlich gesagt - Der Kühler ist ein Spielzeug und eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht einen i7 zu kühlen.
Ich würde den maximal für einen i3 verwenden.
Auf Standardtakt würde der ja noch reichen, die 79°C bei Prime sind kein schlechter Wert, aber OC?

Zum Asus-Mainboard hat taglicht ja schon geschrieben.
War bei mir auch so.
Mein 6700K läuft derzeit auf 4,5GHz und am Board konnte ich den Offset noch auf -,050V runterstellen.
Da übertreibt es Asus etwas mit der Spannungsanhebung.

Zum Kühler:
Welches Gehäuse hast Du? Damit ein Kühler empfohlen wird der auch reinpasst.
Ich verwende den hier, da mein Gehäuse nicht mehr zugelassen hat
Scythe Mugen 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Der hier wäre meine Preis/Leistungsempfehlung
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## PolluxFix (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

In der Preisklasse würde ich auch definitiv die Luftkühlung wählen. Mit billigen AiOs tut man sich hier sicher keinen Gefallen.

Meine Wahl wären der NH-D14, EKL Alpenföhn Olymp oder Dark Rock Pro 3, jeweils natürlich abhängig von den Platzverhältnissen (RAM, Gehäuse usw.) 

Die sollten alle genug TDP haben um einen 6700k mit moderatem OC zu kühlen.


----------



## Smilej (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

OK zuerst einmal vielen Dank für diese schnellen Antworten^^
Damit hatte ich zu dieser Uhrzeit noch gar nicht gerechnet 



taglicht schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal mal entspricht Prime95 (alles über Version 26.6 erzeugt unnötig viel Hitze) nicht der alltäglichen Last, das erstmal vorab. Erzähle uns doch bitte einmal, wie viel VCore anliegt und ob du manuell übertaktet hast oder mit Board/Softwaremitteln. Tendenziell geben die Boardhersteller zu viel Saft auf die CPU. Bei automatischem OC wird's dann schon fast kriminell.
> 
> Dein Mainboard ist dieses hier? ASUS Z170-P, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 M.2 USB 3.0 Gerade ASUS übertreibt bei der VCore. Am beste gehste ins UEFI und schaust, ob du dort die VCore manuell anpassen kannst. Die meisten 6700K schaffen 4,4 GHz mit einer VCore von ca. 1,23 bis 1,25. Bei dir liegen wahrscheinlich über 1,35 an. Hier musst du dann den für dich niedrigsten Wert finden, mit dem die Kiste noch Prime Stable ist. Und Adaptive Mode mit negativem Offset nicht vergessen, damit das Ding im Idle die Spannung senken kann.
> 
> ...




Klar, Prime95 stellt schon eine sehr hohe Herausforderung dar, die wohl kaum im Alltag auftreten wird, trotzdem war es mir wichtig auch mal unter Volllast zu testen um zu sehen wie sich die CPU verhält.

Aktuell liegt tatsächlich eine VCore von 1,35 an, ich werde mich da heute mal rantesten wieviel ich hier runtergehen kann, etwas niedriger wurde schon getestet aber war definitv noch mehr drin.
Genau, das ist das Mainboard.
Übertaktet wurde mit beidem, also unter manuell verstehst du nehme ich an übers BIOS (?) beispielsweise, sowie auch mit dem von ASUS bereitgestellten Software (wobei auch hier teilweise manuell eingestellt wurde), allerdings kam ich ja nicht wirklich dazu hier jetzt viel auszutesten, da mir die TEmperaturen bei über 90C dann doch irgendwie bedenklich wurden, ich werde mir das mal zu Herzen nehmen und mich an die VCore rantesten.

Wasserkühlung muss zwar nicht unbedingt sein, jedoch geht es mir auch darum dass ich nicht unbedingt ein Monsterteil an Luftkühler draufklatschen möchte, deshalb hab ich dann irgendwann den GEdanken aufgeworfen ob eine Wasserkühlung nicht doch sinnvoller wäre.^^
Ich habe vom Dark Rock Pro auch schon sehr viel positives gehört, dass er eine sehr gute Kühlleistung haben soll, aber er ist halt doch recht groß.
Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ? Soll ja noch preislich in dem Bereich liegen, mit Wasserkühlung kenn ich mich einfach noch weniger aus, auf welche Punkte man hier am besten achten soll, hab halt vom Arctic Liquid auch was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis viel gutes gehört. 




buggs001 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt - Der Kühler ist ein Spielzeug und eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht einen i7 zu kühlen.
> Ich würde den maximal für einen i3 verwenden.
> Auf Standardtakt würde der ja noch reichen, die 79°C bei Prime sind kein schlechter Wert, aber OC?
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich hatte an diesen Kühler halt echt relativ hohe Erwartungen und habe anfangs auch überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet dass der dafür nicht ausreicht sondern dass möglicherweise der Anpressdruck nicht ausreichend ist oder Ähnliches.

Scheint ja dann tatsächlich ein sehr weit verbreites "Problem" zu sein, naja ist gut zu wissen, werde ich nachher noch testen, so 4,5 bis 4,6 Ghz wäre auch so meine Wunschvorstellung, damit wäre ich komplett zufrieden 

Genau zum Gehäuse, ich wusste ich hatte was vergessen 
Ich habe das hier: Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Kühler? Auf welche TEmperaturen kommst du mit deinem i7 damit?

Hm, ich muss dazu sagen ich habe definitv keine Präferenz, ob nun Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung, Lautstärke muss jetzt auch nicht das absolute Minimum sein, wenn er auf Volllast läuft höre ich beim Zalman auch etwas, aber VOlllast kommt ja sowieso nicht alltäglich bei mir vor. Preislich muss es einfach passen, mir is klar eine wirklich ordentliche Wasserkühlung kostet einiges, deshalb auch nicht der ausdrückliche Wunsch auf Wasserkühlung wenn ein Luftkühler von der Kühlleistung ausreicht.
Aber vielen Dank mal für die beiden Empfehlungen


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Dein Gehäuse lässt eine maximale Kühlerhöhe von 164 mm zu. Der DRP3 benötigt 163 mm, der Macho hat 162 mm, der Mugen 4 benötigt 156 mm. Mit Ausnahme von letzterem eine ziemlich enge Kiste. Zudem hast du G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher rot, F4-2133C15D-32GVR, Ripjaws V verbaut. Ich bezweifele, nein um genau zu sein weiß ich, dass dieser Ram nicht unter den DRP 3 passt. Wenn du Glück hast, wird jedoch nur der erste Slot überlagert, dann wäre das egal. Eine Vollbestückung auf allen vier Bänken wäre dann jedoch nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## zocker999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Die Artic Freezer 240 ist die Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 nur nicht so teuer und andere Lüfter, wieso ist die schlecht ?


----------



## zocker999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Sie hat nicht den 2133iger Ram weil der RAM schlecht sein soll, hat sie 3200er CL 16.

65033 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws


----------



## Smilej (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse würde ich auch definitiv die Luftkühlung wählen. Mit billigen AiOs tut man sich hier sicher keinen Gefallen.
> 
> Meine Wahl wären der NH-D14, EKL Alpenföhn Olymp oder Dark Rock Pro 3, jeweils natürlich abhängig von den Platzverhältnissen (RAM, Gehäuse usw.)
> 
> Die sollten alle genug TDP haben um einen 6700k mit moderatem OC zu kühlen.



OK ja der DRP3 fällt wohl aufgrund des Platzes eher weg, denke ich, die anderen schau ich mir noch an.



taglicht schrieb:


> Dein Gehäuse lässt eine maximale Kühlerhöhe von 164 mm zu. Der DRP3 benötigt 163 mm, der Macho hat 162 mm, der Mugen 4 benötigt 156 mm. Mit Ausnahme von letzterem eine ziemlich enge Kiste. Zudem hast du G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher rot, F4-2133C15D-32GVR, Ripjaws V verbaut. Ich bezweifele, nein um genau zu sein weiß ich, dass dieser Ram nicht unter den DRP 3 passt. Wenn du Glück hast, wird jedoch nur der erste Slot überlagert, dann wäre das egal. Eine Vollbestückung auf allen vier Bänken wäre dann jedoch nicht zu realisieren.



Ich habe aktuell zwei 8GB DDR4 G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz CL16 verbaut, habe zwar nicht unbedingt vor in den nächsten Monaten Arbeitsspeichermäßig aufzurüsten aber den Platz damit zu belegen wäre mMn trotzdem ungut. dann bleiben eher Scythe Mugen 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich oder ähnliche Modelle auf einem besserern Platz.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Arctic Freezer 240, mich würde echt sehr interessieren was der bezüglich Kühlleistung kann?

Danke


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*



zocker999 schrieb:


> Sie hat nicht den 2133iger Ram weil der RAM schlecht sein soll, hat sie 3200er CL 16.
> 
> 65033 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws



Mir ging es nicht um die Frequenz sondern um die Einbauhöhe. Und da sind beide identisch. Zudem hattest du keine Angaben nur Frequenz gemacht!


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*



Smilej schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Arctic Freezer 240, mich würde echt sehr interessieren was der bezüglich Kühlleistung kann?
> 
> Danke



Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und lass von der Idee mit der AiO Wasserkühlung ab. Nicht bei dem Budget. Zudem lässt du ausser acht, dass die Spannungswandler auf dem Board ohne den Luftfluss des CPU Kühlers nochmals wärmer werden und dein Board, wie ich oben bereits angemerkt hatte, nicht gerade über die besten Chokes und keine guten Kühlkörper verfügt.


----------



## zocker999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

kann sie nicht einfach ein Lüfter auf die Wandler richten ?  Wäre meine Idee  Weil die AiO haben eigentlich bessere Temps was ich so mitbekommen hab.


----------



## PolluxFix (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Oder, man nimmt einfach eine Luftkühlung. 

Ein 6700k produziert jetzt nicht unbedingt so viel Abwärme das eine Wasserkühlung notwendig wäre. Wie schon angesprochen, werden die Spannungswandler dann auch mit gekühlt, was bei schlechtem Boarddesign und möglichem OC auch nicht verkehrt ist. Außerdem vibriert bei einem Towerkühler keine Pumpe auf dem MB, man hat keine Probleme mit Kühlflüssigkeitsverlust und man muss meistens die mitgelieferten Fans nicht gegen bessere ersetzen.
Der nächste Punkt ist die Installation des Radiators. Kalte Luft ansaugen und warme Luft ins Gehäuse pusten? Ganz ungünstig für Grafikkarte und Spannungswandler. Oder warme Luft ansaugen und aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Wobei dann die Wasserkühlung mehr arbeiten muss. Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, ich würde es sein lassen.
Wenn es unbedingt die AiO werden soll, ist die Arctic Freezer 240 sicher nicht schlecht für den Preis. (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test)


----------



## buggs001 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*



Smilej schrieb:


> Genau zum Gehäuse, ich wusste ich hatte was vergessen
> Ich habe das hier: Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Kühler? Auf welche TEmperaturen kommst du mit deinem i7 damit?



Ja, ich bin mit dem Mugen 4 zufrieden.
Der Regelbereich vom Lüfter mit 400-1400 Upm ist auch gut und macht von unhörbar bis hörbar alles mit.

Ich brauche 1,29V max. CPU-Spannung damit ich die 4,5GHz stabil betreiben kann.
Damit komme ich in Prime bis knapp an die 80°C.
Im Game bin ich dann, z.B. beim Witcher 3, im Bereich von 60 - 65°C.
Derzeit spiele ich das letzte Need for Speed, da bin ich im 60°-Bereich, eher sogar etwas darunter.


----------



## zocker999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

die Wärme bleibt doch ob mit Tower Kühler oder ohne die frage ist was ist besser für ein AirFlow etc. ,da denke ich, dass die Wakü einen Vorteil hat weniger Platz = besserer Luftstrom.
Kein plan ob nur ich das so sehe.


----------



## Schorsch82 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Hi,

ich kühle den i7 6700k mit einem Brocken 2 mit 2 x 140mm Lüftern, das klappt ganz okay. Wenn ich jetzt aber nochmal neu kaufen müsste mit Deinem Budget, würde ich mir ziemlich sicher den Alpenföhn Olymp besorgen, kostet gerade mal 60,- Euro und die Kühlleistung ist wohl enorm. Platzbedarf allerdings hoch.

Übertaktet hab ich den 6700k auf 4,4 GHz und brauche dafür unter Prime95 maximal 1,325 V, damit alles absolut stabil läuft  bei weniger gibt es Rundungsfehler. Wird eingestellt über Offset +25 mV auf einem ASRock Z170 Extreme4. Für 4,5 GHz bräuchte ich maximal 1,375 V, ist mir aber zu viel. Wie genau schafft ihr diese niedrigen Spannungen...? Habe allerdings auch den Ram auf 2800 MHz laufen.


----------



## taglicht (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*



zocker999 schrieb:


> die Wärme bleibt doch ob mit Tower Kühler oder ohne die frage ist was ist besser für ein AirFlow etc. ,da denke ich, dass die Wakü einen Vorteil hat weniger Platz = besserer Luftstrom.
> Kein plan ob nur ich das so sehe.



Das siehst du etwas falsch. Der normale CPU-Luftkühler transportiert die Luft ja nur weiter, wenn auch entsprechend erwärmt und lässt zudem einen Luftstrom über die Spannungswandler fließen. Die Wasserkühlung bzw. die Lüfter des Radiators würden zusätzlich warme Luft ins innere des Gehäuses schaufeln, womit du unter Umständen sogar einen Hitzestau im Case verursacht. In jedem Fall aber erwärmen sich zusätzlich die SpaWas sowie deine Grafikkarte. Sicher kannst du dem ganzen etwas entgegenwirken, indem zu zusätzliche Lüfter einbaust, allerdings ist dein Platzangebot in diesem Case auch recht begrenzt, nachdem du den Radioator verbaut hast. Nicht zu vergessen der Materialeinsatz, du wirst also zusätzliches Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen.

Die von uns vorgeschlagenen Luftkühler sind alle in der Lage, es mit einer Standard-AiO aufzunehmen, sind dank fehlendem Pumpengeräusch zumeist sogar deutlich leiser UND die Lösung käme dich günstiger. Ich müsste da nicht lange überlegen. 



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kühle den i7 6700k mit einem Brocken 2 mit 2 x 140mm Lüftern, das klappt ganz gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber nochmal neu kaufen müsste, würde ich mir ziemlich sicher den Alpenföhn Olymp besorgen, kostet gerade mal 60,- Euro und die Kühlleistung ist wohl enorm. Platzbedarf allerdings hoch.
> 
> Übertaktet hab ich den 6700k auf 4,4 GHz und brauche dafür 1,325 V, damit alles absolut stabil läuft  bei weniger gibt es Rundungsfehler bei Prime95. Wird eingestellt über Offset +25 mV auf einem ASRock Z170 Extreme4. Für 4,5 GHz bräuchte ich 1,375 V, ist mir aber zu viel. Wie genau schafft ihr diese niedrigen Spannungen...?



Ist mit Sicherheit ein wenig Chip-Lotto, die letzten Prozent macht dann der Unterbau aus.


----------



## Chimera (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Ergänzung: selbst bei teureren AIOs wie der NZXT Kraken oder meiner Cryorig A80 kommt man nicht umhin, um nochmals Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen und anständige Lüfter zu kaufen. Ausser man ist taubt oder liebt den Lärm von nem Jumbojet, dann kann man auch die originalen Turbokracher nutzen  So, jetzt mal ne einfache 1x1 Aufgabe: Arctic baut die AIO nicht, sondern pappt nur nen Sticker drauf, die AIO an sich stammt wie viele andere auch von Asetek und wenn man nun mal alle Asetek Modelle miteinander vergleicht, sieht man auch schnell, warum nicht alle gleich teuer sind.
Z.B. ist meine Cryorig die einzige AIO, wo auf der Pumpe noch ein kleiner Quirl für die VRM Kühlung sitzen kann (man kann ihn auch drehen und den RAM kühlen). Zudem ist sie eine der ganz wenigen, wo keine besch...eidene Plastikbackplate zum Einsatz kommt, sondern ne gute Metallplatte. Bei der Version von NZXT hat man als Feature die Möglichkeit die ganze Anlage über Software zu regeln, doch auch da zahlt man für das Feature drauf und muss trotzdem noch im schlimmsten Fall Lüfis kaufen.
Zudem muss man bedenken, dass dies keine Investition für die Ewigkeit ist, sondern nach paar Jahren im Müll landet. Ist wohl der grösste Nachteil, da hält ein Lukü oder ne erweiterbare AIO wie z.B. die Eisbaer von Alphacool oder die Kelvin von Fractal Design, schon bissel länger, da man halt defekte Teile austauschen kann oder eben die Kühlung anpassen kann. Übrigens, bei dem N300 ist der Platz für den Radi ja seitlich vorgesehen, wenn man nen 240er nutzt. Ist in meinen Augen halt auch suboptimal, denn ohne Frontlüfis würd vorgewärmte Luft bei den HDDs, Graka, usw. landen und wenn man doch noch Lüfis in der Front hat, dann stört man halt mit dem seitlichen Luftzug bissel den Airflow. 
Klar, wenn man ums verrecken will oder einfach die Kohle über hat, kann man sicher zu ner AIO greifen. Nur darf man halt keinesfalls erwarten, dass man dann plötzlich 20-30°C kühlere Tempis hat. Bei mir war der Unterschied HR-02 Macho vs 280er AIO nur paar Grad, wobei ich eben lüfimässig eher den Silentweg gegangen bin (2x SW3 140er). Mir ging es vorallem darum, dass ich einfacher an die Stecker rund um den Sockel komm, dass ich den RAM einfach ausbauen kann, usw. Das Gewicht hingegen spielte keine Rolle, selbst ein fast 1kg schwerer Macho kratzte meinem Board kein bissel am Podex 
Im Endeffekt muss der TE halt selber für sich ganz alleine entscheiden, denn 1) ist es sein Geld und 2) muss er/sie/es damit leben, egal ob Fehlkauf oder Erfolgskauf. Wir können nicht mehr als empfehlen, aber die Entscheidung muss man halt trotzdem selber machen  Würd übrigens mal nen Blick in die div. Threads hier zur Arctic werfen, den nda hat es nicht nur positive Feedbacks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PolluxFix (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Amen.


----------



## Smilej (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für i7 6700k*

Ich tendiere aktuell sowieso eher zu einer Luftkühlung, hatte nur anfangs Zweifel ob die auch die erforderliche Leistung erbracht werden kann, aber bspw der Mugen 4 hört sich doch recht gut an, vor allem für den Preis.




buggs001 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin mit dem Mugen 4 zufrieden.
> Der Regelbereich vom Lüfter mit 400-1400 Upm ist auch gut und macht von unhörbar bis hörbar alles mit.
> 
> Ich brauche 1,29V max. CPU-Spannung damit ich die 4,5GHz stabil betreiben kann.
> ...



Ok danke für dieses Feedback, die Temperaturen wären auch für mich komplett zufriedenstellend^^

Ich habe nun auch etwas ausgetestet, bin nun bei einer CPU Voltage von 1,25V, möglicherweise könnte man sogar noch niedriger gehen aber im Vergleich zu davor ja doch ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Auch die TEmperatur ist damit auf etwa 68C gefallen, hab was die Temperatur angeht allerdings lediglich ein paar Minuten mit Prime95 getestet, aber den Unterschied hat man gleichg emerkt.
Es wurde zwar gesagt aber hat mich schlussendlich dann doch sehr überrascht wie viel zu viel Asus hier scheinbar wirklich gibt.



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kühle den i7 6700k mit einem Brocken 2 mit 2 x 140mm Lüftern, das klappt ganz okay. Wenn ich jetzt aber nochmal neu kaufen müsste mit Deinem Budget, würde ich mir ziemlich sicher den Alpenföhn Olymp besorgen, kostet gerade mal 60,- Euro und die Kühlleistung ist wohl enorm. Platzbedarf allerdings hoch.
> 
> Übertaktet hab ich den 6700k auf 4,4 GHz und brauche dafür unter Prime95 maximal 1,325 V, damit alles absolut stabil läuft  bei weniger gibt es Rundungsfehler. Wird eingestellt über Offset +25 mV auf einem ASRock Z170 Extreme4. Für 4,5 GHz bräuchte ich maximal 1,375 V, ist mir aber zu viel. Wie genau schafft ihr diese niedrigen Spannungen...? Habe allerdings auch den Ram auf 2800 MHz laufen.



Der Alpenföhn Olymp fällt für mcih leider weg, aufgrund der Abmessungen
Aber danke auch für deine Werte, wie gesagt ich teste mich hier auf jeden Fall noch ran, werde mir zwar sicher einen neuen Kühler kaufen (tendiere aktuell sehr zum Mugen 4), aber vielleicht ist auch mit dem alten mit niedrigerer Spannung etwas Übertakten drin.

Klar, was Wasserkühlung angeht kann man sehr sehr viel Geld ausgeben, deshalb hab ich auch relativ hartnäckig nach der Arctic Freezer nachgefragt gehabt  weil ich eben weiß dass hier die Grenze nach oben sehr weit reicht, wie gesagt die Idee kam mir eigentlich hauptsächluich weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob es beim 6700k vielleicht schon ne wasserkühlung sein muss, hatte halt über viele Luftkühler sehr gegenteilige Meinungen gehört gehabt, manche hatten tolle TEmps und andere wiederum riesige Probleme, ich denke ich werde mal den Mugen 4 testen  Was den Airflow angeht, habe aktuell 3 Gehäuselüfter, hätte noch einen weiteren zuhause, also sollte das irgendwie zu bewerkstelligen sein. 

MfG


----------

